# Dan Wesson



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a DW Vigil Commander in .45 ACP that I acquired recently and I would place it high on my list for quality, accuracy, value, and beauty. 
I don't hear much about Dan Wesson hardware on the forum but I imagine there are a few in Arizona 'Dez?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OOPS Forgot the pic!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 3 Dan Wessons over the years. Great 1911s.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> I have a DW Vigil Commander in .45 ACP that I acquired recently and I would place it high on my list for quality, accuracy, value, and beauty.
> I don't hear much about Dan Wesson hardware on the forum but I imagine there are a few in Arizona 'Dez?


Nice choice!!! But I've never owned one as of yet. Mr. Wilson has done a pretty good job of emptying out my wallet. Oh yes and one C&S Adventurer. Of course I couldn't leave well enough alone and polished them out for aesthetics.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Nice choice!!! But I've never owned one as of yet. Mr. Wilson has done a pretty good job of emptying out my wallet. Oh yes and one C&S Adventurer. Of course I couldn't leave well enough alone and polished them out for aesthetics.
> View attachment 20982
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Lucky man!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> OOPS Forgot the pic!


That is a great looking pistol Goldwing. I'd be damn proud to have one of those!


----------



## georgeusn.1 (5 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> I have a DW Vigil Commander in .45 ACP that I acquired recently and I would place it high on my list for quality, accuracy, value, and beauty.
> I don't hear much about Dan Wesson hardware on the forum but I imagine there are a few in Arizona 'Dez?


Just love my DW Guardian .45 ACP- the most accurate I have ever owned


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

imho- Dan Wesson makes the best value 1911 pistols on the market. They are just a few steps away from the "custom" hand fitted 1911's. Awesome fit / finish for a production gun!


----------

